# Smart Enclosure Concept. Give your ideas!!!



## RaptorHunter (Feb 5, 2013)

If you could design a smart enclosure what it would look like?
Would things like Variable Volume, Variable Port Length, Active This or Active That have any effect on the SQ and SQL of the SUB? What would the sub be made of?


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

RaptorHunter said:


> If you could design a smart enclosure what it would look like?
> Would things like Variable Volume, Variable Port Length, Active This or Active That have any effect on the SQ and SQL of the SUB? What would the sub be made of?


enclosure would be made of as light of a material that would supply adequate rigidity as necessary.

Design would be a passive radiator design that allows me to adjust the weight and therefore alter the tuning to meet my listening requirements.

Sub would be a low distortion design with adequate throw to meet my output expectations.


----------



## Jonathan (Oct 6, 2011)

I have thought about having an enclosure with a port that can be sealed off by the flick of a switch. 
I like to listen to the flat response/tightness of a sealed box most of the time, but sometimes have a ported box for more SPL.


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Jonathan said:


> I have thought about having an enclosure with a port that can be sealed off by the flick of a switch.
> I like to listen to the flat response/tightness of a sealed box most of the time, but sometimes have a ported box for more SPL.


This car had that feature!

http://www.turbododge.com/forums/f7...ge SRT-4, Chrysler PT Cruiser, Omni and more!


----------



## SAudio (Jan 24, 2015)

Normal subwoofers use the boxes as resonance chambers to amplify the sound produced by the driver. This creates some problems, such as unpredictable response, impedance peaks and the requirement of a big box for deep bass and/or a ported one.

What about a ELF (Extended Low Frequency ) or an Electronically Assisted Subwoofer (EAS). On a closed box. 

Sub-Woofer Controller


----------



## SAudio (Jan 24, 2015)

Old idea but still works


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

SAudio said:


> Normal subwoofers use the boxes as resonance chambers to amplify the sound produced by the driver. This creates some problems, such as unpredictable response, impedance peaks and the requirement of a big box for deep bass and/or a ported one.
> 
> What about a ELF (Extended Low Frequency ) or an Electronically Assisted Subwoofer (EAS). On a closed box.
> 
> Sub-Woofer Controller


Nice read!


----------

